# Keeping it simple - raw eggs!



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

How useful do you guys think eating raw eggs is? I'm obviously ripping this from Hollywood but a bit of research has shown me some of the pros...

Easier to digest, contain more essential undamaged fatty acids... although there is the slightly increased risk of salmonella apparently. I've tried them and to be honest I don't know why people fuss about the taste! It's just like fried but a bit more bland in my opinion 

So basically, how do you guys think they weigh up as an alternative to protein suppliments, as I'm very low on funds at the moment. Should any part be left out, eg egg yolk?

Cheers.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Whole eggs are a superb source of protein and fat so definitely include them in your diet.

The risk of salmonella from raw eggs is something like 0.01%,iirc,so highly unlikely,however,if that is still too high a percentage for you then a quick 15secs blast in the microwave should do the trick.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I wasn't too worried about the salmonella to be honest. And from what I read cookiong them (even a blast in the microwave?) removes some of the goodness.. doesn't it?

Well it's good to know - I was just wondering if it was essentially an old wive's tale or if it actually worked!

Any idea how many I should be eating a day/per session? I'm only around 11 stones.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Mowgli said:


> And from what I read cookiong them (even a blast in the microwave?) removes some of the goodness.. doesn't it?


Not that i'm aware of.

Regards how many you should eat,this depends on many factors including your goals and your subsequent macronutrient requirements.

I generally just have one whole egg a day,i throw it in my porridge at breakfast.

Also,i find boiled eggs are a very useful,portable and convenient food source when out and about.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cooking eggs do not effect the effectivness of the eggs themselves unless you overcook them ....drinking raw eggs is an old school thing and in my opinion is not needed now a days there are far to many good protein supplements around never seen the point to raw eggs


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I change with the wind,one time its an egg omlette with peppers

then french toast then poached eggs, but it been a long time since I had them raw, I keep meaning to throw a couple of yokes away but, ya know.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

PScarb said:


> cooking eggs do not effect the effectivness of the eggs themselves unless you overcook them ....drinking raw eggs is an old school thing and in my opinion is not needed now a days there are far to many good protein supplements around never seen the point to raw eggs


This is probably the first and last time i would disagree with Pscarbs. I once read, and yeah i cant back myself up because i dont know where to find it and havnt got the time, but i read cooking them gives you a little bit more of a percentage of protein. I always drink them raw though if im in a rush lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Drinking Raw eggs is pretty pointless.

I'm suprised this still goes on TBH!!

Raw Eggs contain something called Avidin, which prevents vitabin B absorbtion and subsequently drastically hinders the ability to digest them, that is why pasturised Eggs & egg whites are all the rage, you get all the benfits of the raw egg but the pasturisation removes the Avidin assisting absorbtion



> Biotin deficiency is relatively rare and mild, and can be addressed with supplementation. Such deficiency can be caused by the excessive consumption of raw egg whites (20 eggs/day would be required to induce it), which contain high levels of the protein avidin, which binds biotin strongly. Avidin is deactivated by cooking, while the biotin remains intact.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fishfingers said:


> This is probably the first and last time i would disagree with Pscarbs. I once read, and yeah i cant back myself up because i dont know where to find it and havnt got the time, but i read cooking them gives you a little bit more of a percentage of protein. I always drink them raw though if im in a rush lol


so i am correct it does not effect the effectivness of them if cooking them gives you more % of protein??.....you will damage the protein if you overcook them though


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Just some VERY quick research, I'm not disagreeing with anyone or anything - but this is just what I've seen from some websites.



> The process of cooking eggs destroy the very goodness that our bodies so desperately need as the nature of proteins and fats is altered when exposed to heat.


How does this weigh up against the avidin removal? I don't intend to eat near 20 a day either to be honest.

Fishfingers, I'm struggling to find this information but I'll keep looking.. everywhere I've found so far however seems to say the opposite.

Thanks for the responses guys


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

When an Eggs albumin turns white (fried/poached/hardboiled) the protein has denatured.

Without boring you all with biology.

A protein is mad eof many many amino acids joined together.

When a protein denatures, these chains basically get disrupted and split.

The protein is still there, in fact probably easier for the body to digest now the amino acid chains have been broken up.

Fact of the matter is, you cook anything at high temp its bound to have an effect on the food.

Realistically though, its for the better.

NO need for raw eggs.

Unless your a Never Back Down fan  lol


----------



## coolTechno (Jun 8, 2009)

i just love eggs, if eating a lot of them better not to eat the yellow part


----------



## bggb (Oct 11, 2009)

yer if you cook protien it denatures i no this much but wheather that is good or bad i dont no lol but defo if ya having lots of eggs dont eat the yellow as it contains pure cholestorol but eggs are great high protien availability over 98% i think


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

if you're trying to gain mass, never throw a good yolk away.

rules to live by number 3.


----------



## STCNUTRITION1466867995 (Jul 24, 2010)

Its biotin that it causes the deficiancy in isnt it??

I have experienced what food poisoning by raw eggs does.......it was the worst illness i have ever had!

Absolutely horrendous!Lasted a whole week too!

Never ever again will i use raw eggs...........the eggnation pasturised ones have never given me any grief at all!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Can someone sort this muppet?


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bodyworks said:


> rules to live by number 3.


haway then... what are the others? im intrigued now..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Ceejay said:


> When an Eggs albumin turns white (fried/poached/hardboiled) the protein has denatured.
> 
> Without boring you all with biology.
> 
> ...


Would like scientific proof of denaturing... I hear this alot, but no one can back it up with literature.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> *Yeah I wasn't too worried about the salmonella to be honest.* And from what I read cookiong them (even a blast in the microwave?) removes some of the goodness.. doesn't it?
> 
> Well it's good to know - I was just wondering if it was essentially an old wive's tale or if it actually worked!
> 
> Any idea how many I should be eating a day/per session? I'm only around 11 stones.


You say that now mate but speaking from experience it is a horrendous thing to have.

Hospitalized me for 10 days.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it took me 6 mnths to realise how raw eggs were poisoning me...

i wasnt violently ill ever but in the end i just felt evil inside..

never again...

i never thru a yolk away either


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

Two Chicks | Uses

found this the other day , on about getting some and giving it a try if they have a local store that stock it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

too many makes you fart bad and put on fat


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have evidence to this just my own opinion

eggs makes you fart if:

hard boiled or overcooked

eaten with simple carbs e.x white toast

if you cook them slightly are very easy to digest


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

4 egg omelette for breakfast every day and no wind.

That's why roadrunner dont have kids I eat the eggs.

beep beep


----------

